# Receiver needs to be replaced is wrong, what do I do?



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello all,

I need help with an older Directv receiver. I have 3 receivers on my account and 2 of them were REALLY old (obviously all standard definition). Two of the three started showing a message a couple of months ago saying "Receiver must be replaced Tune to channel 341 for details". When I turned to 341 there were directions and a phone number to call. When I called it, they told me that I needed two receivers (which they would lease me at no charge). I agreed and they mailed out the new replacements. 

When I called to activate them is when the problem started. I was able to connect the receivers just fine, and called them back to activate them. During activation they had some sort of major problem" with my account and had to transfer me three different times till I finally got to a department where someone said he knew what was going on and and was going to "rebuild from scratch". I'm not certain what that meant, but after about ten minutes it appeared that the new receivers were working just fine so I hung up.

Now the problem: Later that night, I noticed the 3rd (remaining older one, but not nearly as ancient as the ones they replaced) started getting the same message (never got it till they 'rebuild from scratch')! I have spent hours on the phone trying to resolve this issue, but they just say that I now need another receiver and will send a 3rd one out. 

Maybe I can be faulted for being a creature of habbit, lol, but I really don't want to swap out this receiver! I like the fact that it displays the guide in a multicolor format (for movies, etc) and also has a "turbo" feature for quick channel recall. Anyway, I'm 100% convinced that the box does NOT need to be swapped out the following reasons:

1) It's NOT on the list of receivers (they sent me) that no longer work.
2) It was NOT receiving the message when the other two were getting it, until after they swapped out the other two with new receivers.
3) When the other two were displaying the message, and I attempted to pull up the guide, it didn't work. On this box the guide works perfectly!
4) Also, when the other two were displaying the message, and I switched to channel 341 I saw instructions and a phone number. On this box I just get "Channel Unavailable" (no instructions or phone number).

Ok, this is getting long, so let me just ask, does anyone know what they did to my account to make this start happening on a box that doesn't need to be replaced? Likewise, does anyone know how to fix it? ...Please go easy on me, I'm a woman and not that much of a techie, but if someone knows what I can tell customer service, I'll call back and spend more time trying to get this darn message to stop!

THANKS FOR READING THIS LONG PLEA FOR HELP!


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

What's the model number of the receiver that wasn't replaced and what's the exact message on the screen?


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello Joe,

The box is a HNS-GAEB0A. I originally confirmed and reconfirmed that it didn't need to be replaced and they told me I'm ok with that one (as long as I don't deactivate it). One of my other ones was a HNS-GAEB0 and that one needed to be replaced (again, the guide didn't work and when I tuned to channel 341 I saw an information screen with an upgrade phone number). On this box, I don't see the screen on Ch 341 and the guide still works perfectly!

The exact message is what I have above in quotes:
"Receiver must be replaced
Tune to channel 341 for details" 
(these lines are in a blueish box that appears at the bottom of the screen)

Oh, one more thing I just thought of: Now when I call customer service they tell me that this box "shows up" as an RCA, but it's not an RCA. They have tried to correct it, and have toild me it's fixed, but whenever I call back they tell me it's showing up as RCA again. Some reps tell me this is part of the problem and other reps tell me the description isn't important. Any ideas?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

According to the list of obsolete receivers in the post below, that one is also obsolete. There are so many old receivers even Directv probably can't keep them all straight, which is perhaps why the list they gave you didn't include it.

Dunno why it didn't give you the message at the same time as the others, but it needs to be replaced too. If you prefer its guide you can keep using it for as long as it still works and replace it later, but one day (probably soon) it will no longer receive any guide information.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203605-pre-2003-receiver-upgrade/#entry3120304


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

slice,

I respectively disagree, I wish it was that simple, but it's not!

First is that I can't find my box anywhere in that list (thanks for the link, I have a similar list from Directv). I do find the GAEB0 that WAS REPLACED, but can't find my GAEB0A (note the A at the end of the model number). 

Second is that I had two other boxes, one was also a HNS (like this one but was replaced) and one that was not HNS and not similar in any fashion. BOTH of those boxes displayed the information on channel 341 (as mentioned above) and BOTH also didn't display the guide. The current one does NOT do either of these things! Furthermore, the Directv rep told me that the reason the guide was not displaying was that the older boxes used some sort of encoding that isn't being transmitted anymore. If that's the case, then how come my current box, if really obsolete, needs to be replaced.

Third, I have a friend who also has one of these boxes (the A version like mine) and his works perfectly.

Again, it's not so simple. It appears that something has been done to my account, or this specific access card, or whatever, to trigger this message to falsely be displayed.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Julie - it is not uncommon for the A modifier to be added to indicate some sort of an upgrade/improvement, but the models are really the same. I don't know if that is the case here, but it probably is.

I guess when you get that replace notification, you can clear the screen? If you like that unit that much, keep it. If it is a mandatory replace because of MPG, you'll eventually lose those channels. Then you can call and have it replaced. 

What is the Turbo feature you're referring too? I remember the name, but forgot what it did.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

Trh,

What you say about the A makes sense, except for the fact that the non-A version showed me the information screen on Ch 341 and didn't display the guide, but the A upgrade doesn't act that way at all. If the models were really the same then why do they act so differently. Also, I would think that customer service would be able to identify it as needing to be replaced from the very beginning (not to mention it should have been getting the message right away too). As for the turbo feature, it brings up a list of 6 favorite channels and what's currently showing on them and you can jump to one.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok everyone, how about this: Rather than us get all caught up in does this specific box need to be replaced or not, let's approach it from a different angle.

What specifically causes the message on Ch. 341 be displayed on some boxes and not others?

Likewise, what specifically causes the message to appear on the bottom of the screen on some boxes and not others?

Anyone know the answer to these questions???


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Keep the unit that you like until it stops working. What are they going to do? Take away your birthday?

Turbo tune. All the current models also do that, except they have nine (9) channels. Now called Quick tune. ("All" maybe reaching -- I don't know if the new TiVo units have it). Tune to the channel you want to add then click the Up bottom on your remote.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

What are the newer units you now have?

Are you watching everything in standard definition?


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Julie said:


> slice,
> 
> I respectively disagree, I wish it was that simple, but it's not!
> 
> ...


Your receiver Hughes Gaeboa isn't on the list because the receiver has the APG guide which will not be obsolete yet. The Gaebo has the MPG guide.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

wcalifas254 said:


> Your receiver Hughes Gaeboa isn't on the list because the receiver has the APG guide which will not be obsolete yet. The Gaebo has the MPG guide.


And that is the key piece of information - whether the receiver uses the APG or the MPG guide. The MPG guide is completely going away very soon.

I do not know what receivers use which guide, but the DirecTV list should be accurate with regard to that.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

trh,

Birthday, lol, agree BUT the message is distracting and annoying. Also, when my dad is over and turns on closed catptioning, the words go away as soon as the darn message pops up. They won't come back until minutes later when the message goes away. Then about 20 mins later the cycle starts all over. Really annoying and I'd like it gone. There has to be a way for someone at Directv to 'undo' what they did when they 'rebuilt' my account and this mess started! I'm hoping someone will tell me what to tell them. Oh, and thanks for the quick tune info.

Laxguy, the new units say D12 on them, yes as I mentioned in the original post I only have SD boxes (SD works fine for the little bit of news and other programming I watch).


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

wcalifas254 said:


> Your receiver Hughes Gaeboa isn't on the list because the receiver has the APG guide which will not be obsolete yet. The Gaebo has the MPG guide.


Ok, now we are getting somewhere! THANK YOU! So if it has the APG (had to look that one up ) and isn't on the list it makes sense that it would not originally been displaying the message! It also makes sense as to why Directv didn't originally suggest replacing it along with the others! So what did they do to make this box start displaying the message?


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

carl6 said:


> And that is the key piece of information - whether the receiver uses the APG or the MPG guide. The MPG guide is completely going away very soon.
> 
> I do not know what receivers use which guide, but the DirecTV list should be accurate with regard to that.


Agree that this is a key piece of information! So is the guide the only reason that Directv is replacing all these boxes? Still thinking that my box doesn't really need to be replaced, so any idea on what they did to my account/access card to make it incorrectly start displaying the message?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok, now we are getting somewhere! THANK YOU! So if it has the APG (had to look that one up ) and isn't on the list it makes sense that it would not originally been displaying the message! It also makes sense as to why Directv didn't originally suggest replacing it along with the others! So what did they do to make this box start displaying the message?


Go into the system info screen if that box and it will say somewhere what kind if guide data it uses. That will answer the question if it needs to be replaced once and for all. I don't recall Thea being the telling thing in that model but it could have been. If


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Go into the system info screen if that box and it will say somewhere what kind if guide data it uses. That will answer the question if it needs to be replaced once and for all. I don't recall Thea being the telling thing in that model but it could have been. If
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Good tip, I did just that and here is what the box says:

Program Guide Type: APG
DirecTV Interactive: YES
Multi Satellite Ready: YES
Caller ID Ready: YES

What is the determining factor for box replacement, is it only APG or MPG? If so this ends the debate! However, I'm still wondering what they did to make the message appear every 20 or so minutes on this box.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I wonder if there is something programmed that tries to stop an HNS-GAEB0A from being activated on a "new" account. I realize that the account isn't really new. But, maybe a "rebuild from scratch" makes it seem that way.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I dont know this, but I wonder if the fact the DirecTV system thinks the box is an RCA is triggering the message? Most if not all RCAs were on the obsolete list


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah my guess is now that maybe it simply got adde without dealing it didn't need to be. Hopefully someone in the know that frequents here will see this thread and maybe be able to make a change. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Julie said:


> Good tip, I did just that and here is what the box says:
> 
> Program Guide Type: APG
> DirecTV Interactive: YES
> ...


I believe the determining factor is infact that the receivers are still on the MPG guide. The receivers that will no longer be receiving the guide info will be only those that have the MPG guide.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok great so now that we have all determined that the box really does not need to be replaced (this was obvious to me because of the reasons listed in my first post, but it's nice to get confirmation), any ideas on what to do about it?

Does anyone know a smart techie minded person over at DirecTV that would be willing to help resolve this issue?


----------



## wcalifas254 (Sep 23, 2007)

Your receiver will keep working, I suggest you just ignore the message of having to replace the receiver.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

wcalifas254 said:


> Your receiver will keep working, I suggest you just ignore the message of having to replace the receiver.


Two problems with this, as mentioned before:
1. Message is very annoying
2. Removes closed captions (which my dad needs)


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

Two problems with this, as mentioned before:
1. Message is very annoying
2. Removes closed captions (which my dad needs)

Not sure what to say about the annoying part, but try using the TVs CC instead of the D* ones.

#)


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

What does the model number say on the website under equipment for your current receivers?


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

DB Stalker said:


> Not sure what to say about the annoying part, but try using the TVs CC instead of the D* ones.
> 
> #)


The closed caption problem is even worse than the annoyance because my dad must have them to understand what is happening! As for trying the TV's I have indeed, but as soon as the darn message appears it removes them (the box won't pass the captions to the TV).


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

Joe Tylman said:


> What does the model number say on the website under equipment for your current receivers?


Not sure what you are asking me here. Are you asking what the DirecTV website says? About my specific receivers, or something about the list of unsupported ones? Not certain, but I'm getting the feeling that I can create a web account or something???


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

If you login to directv.com and click on equipment it should list your receivers. I'm wondering what receiver models are listed.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

Joe Tylman said:


> If you login to directv.com and click on equipment it should list your receivers. I'm wondering what receiver models are listed.


Oh, this is new to me, never been there, lol. I'll check it out and let you know, but I'm pretty certain that it will say that I have an RCA (which is incorrect) and two D12s since that it what the customer service reps always tell me (since the "upgrade").


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok, took me a while because the darn website wasn't accepting the last four of my credit card and I needed to dig up an old bill to get my account number. Anyway, the answer to the question is that, just as I thought, it shows a RCA box (in particular model DRD222RD). Not only that it's on the list they gave me saying it needs to be upgraded. This probably has something to do with it, but like I said previously, I have been told it doesn't.

I don't know what to believe or what to do about this problem. I also find it hard to believe that nobody here knows anyone at DirecTV who is smart enough to fix the problem (that sure doesn't say much for DirecTV).


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Call DirecTV and tell them to update the product line item on that receiver with the correct model number


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

peds48 said:


> Call DirecTV and tell them to update the product line item on that receiver with the correct model number
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Calling DIRECTV is correct but if you told them product line item they would give you crickets. Just say that the model number is incorrect for your older receiver and they can update it.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

peds48 said:


> Call DirecTV and tell them to update the product line item on that receiver with the correct model number
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk





Joe Tylman said:


> Calling DIRECTV is correct but if you told them product line item they would give you crickets. Just say that the model number is incorrect for your older receiver and they can update it.


Guys, thanks again for the input. I have done this NUMEROUS times and every time they tell me that they have updated the equipment list and then when I call back the next time it's right back to the RCA. Sometimes, they will update it (supposedly) and then transfer me to another dept to work on the problem and that person will say 'Oh, I see you have a really old RCA box, that is your problem'. I'll explain they just updated it and it's NOT an RCA and they usually respond something like 'Well I'll fix that for you once and for all', but next time, back to the old RCA issue.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Joe Tylman said:


> Calling DIRECTV is correct but if you told them product line item they would give you crickets. Just say that the model number is incorrect for your older receiver and they can update it.


true bad sad....


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

peds48 said:


> true bad sad....





Julie said:


> Guys, thanks again for the input. I have done this NUMEROUS times and every time they tell me that they have updated the equipment list and then when I call back the next time it's right back to the RCA. Sometimes, they will update it (supposedly) and then transfer me to another dept to work on the problem and that person will say 'Oh, I see you have a really old RCA box, that is your problem'. I'll explain they just updated it and it's NOT an RCA and they usually respond something like 'Well I'll fix that for you once and for all', but next time, back to the old RCA issue.


You can view the changes online before the phone call ends to ensure that it was updated properly. 


peds48 said:


> true bad sad....


You construe my meaning as a negative intelligence on the people she speaks with. I shall clarify. There is no such thing as a product line item except on a work order, and technically not even there however it's close enough for all intent and purposes. Therefor a customer calling in wanting to use that terminology for her account would leave the person not knowing the terminology through no fault of their own.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Joe Tylman said:


> You can view the changes online before the phone call ends to ensure that it was updated properly.
> You construe my meaning as a negative intelligence on the people she speaks with. I shall clarify. There is no such thing as a product line item except on a work order, and technically not even there however it's close enough for all intent and purposes. Therefor a customer calling in wanting to use that terminology for her account would leave the person not knowing the terminology through no fault of their own.


I can update the "product" OLI on a WO. matter fact this is part of the process


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

It seems strange to me that the message on the receiver would be triggered by data on Directv's end, rather than the firmware in the receivers that are being obsoleted being updated to generate this message.

Obviously it must be generating the message based on Directv's records, hence Julie's problem with that message popping up, it just seems like a backasswards way to handle this.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

slice: I have been told a bunch of times that the "system" will activate the message on any box that it "sees" will become obsolete. That's why they have attempted to change the information to the correct box. On the other hand, I have also been told, almost as many times that the equipment list isn't triggering it and the others are wrong. Who to believe???

Joe & peds: I'll leave my personal feelings about the intelligence of the MANY representatives that I have dealt with out of this conversation (I try to only say nice things :angel, but will say that I have had a very difficult time getting even the simplest of things accomplished. I have never needed anything from DirecTV (been a customer for years now), now that I do, it's like pulling teeth. This is why I keep asking if anyone knows anyone over there who actually knows what they are doing (technically speaking).

As for an update to the drama, here is the latest: I called tonight (3 times), the first time I was told that it was updated and all was good. I checked it via the internet only to find that nothing was updated (I'm familiar with this!). I explained that I was looking at my equipment online and it still showed the RCA. I was told it takes up to 24 hours to appear online. I asked them to recheck my account and they too would see that it wasn't really updated (again, I've been down this path before!). I was told that they did and it was indeed updated and that 24 hours later I too would see it updated (BTW: this call took 26 mins).

Not being as dumb as they think I am, I called back a second time and told the rep the same thing about the equipment being wrong. She pulled up the account and said that she saw the RCA. She then spent the next almost 10 mins arguing with me (in between placing me on hold), telling me that I needed to update my equipment because "those RCA receivers are too old and must be replaced". After about 8 times of me repeating that I DO NOT HAVE AN RCA which is why I want the equipment list corrected, it FINALLY sunk in and she said she'd help me. She went to work while placing me on hold a few more times (each time saying she was still working on it). I patiently waited, and waited, and waited, all to be told that her system does not have any HPS receivers. At this point, I asked for a supervisor, but was disconnected before I could speak to one (I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt that it was not intentional because, after about 3 mins, I actually did hear someone come back, but after the first couple of syllables, the line went dead. (call time 37 mins).

My third and final call for the night was the most frustrating! Calling back, I told the rep that it was my 3rd call for the night and that I was very frustrated. After apologizing, she told me she would do her best to get this resolved as soon as possible. I, for the millionth time, explained what I wanted to accomplish and she responded that it didn't matter what box was listed and wanted to know what message I was getting on my screen. I told her this was not about a message (ok, the big picture is, but all I'm trying to do right now is correct the equipment list), she said that if I'm not getting a message, then there's no reason to worry about anything. At this point I, again, asked for a supervisor. After some time, one came to the phone and even managed not to hang up on me! :grin: I explained, yet again, what I wanted to do and she started working on it for me. After about 10 mins I heard her say 'Uh-oh", to which I replied "that doesn't sound good", and she told me that the system had just started updating and that there was nothing further she could do to help me. When I asked her to call me back as soon as it was done, she replied "I won't be here. You'll have to call back tomorrow." I told her that I wanted to file a complaint and she said I was welcome to, but that would need to be done tomorrow as well (forgot to look at the call timer, but had to be at least 20 mins).

Does anyone regulate/oversee DirecTV, like maybe the public utilities commission?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Time for an email to the VP of Customer Service, Ellen Filipiak. [email protected] 

You'll hear back from them very quickly and if anyone can fix your problem, that office can.


----------



## DB Stalker (Aug 22, 2013)

Time for an email to the VP of Customer Service, Ellen Filipiak. [email protected] 

You'll hear back from them very quickly and if anyone can fix your problem, that office can.
This s*** just got real.
Seriously though, that's a really crappy overall experience and hopefully this is the step that'll get this resolved.

#)


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

I think Directv CSRs use a random answer generator if you have a question, because you never get the same story twice. Just recently I've been adding a few H20-100s I bought on Ebay to my (commercial) account.

First time I called to activate the first one I was told I couldn't add that receiver because it was a leased receiver from a residential account. I told her I'd call back and have someone else activate it and she said it wouldn't matter they'd never add it to my account. Called back and it was added no problem, but was told I was over the limit of 30 receivers and he'd activate this one for me but I'd need to remove some before I could activate any more. Asked why there was a limit since it was the first I had heard of it and he said it was equipment-based, a single dish could not support over 30. Third one I activated I was told I was approaching the limit of 35 receivers...

Pretty sure I've never been told the same thing two times in a row by Directv CSRs, and you'd think they'd have the cream of the crop servicing the high dollar commercial accounts. I hate to think how bad they must be on the residential side.

Emailing Ellen is probably your best bet, I've seen others with frustrations like yours get it straightened it out pretty quickly when they involved her. She probably has a direct line to the one CSR with a clue who can get such problems resolved.


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

Julie said:


> slice: I have been told a bunch of times that the "system" will activate the message on any box that it "sees" will become obsolete. That's why they have attempted to change the information to the correct box. On the other hand, I have also been told, almost as many times that the equipment list isn't triggering it and the others are wrong. Who to believe???
> 
> Joe & peds: I'll leave my personal feelings about the intelligence of the MANY representatives that I have dealt with out of this conversation (I try to only say nice things :angel, but will say that I have had a very difficult time getting even the simplest of things accomplished. I have never needed anything from DirecTV (been a customer for years now), now that I do, it's like pulling teeth. This is why I keep asking if anyone knows anyone over there who actually knows what they are doing (technically speaking).
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your experience. Your receiver is a Hughes (HNS is short for that but don't use that terminology) GAEBOA. If it was last night after 12EST it was as the agent said.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

trh said:


> Time for an email to the VP of Customer Service, Ellen Filipiak. [email protected]
> 
> You'll hear back from them very quickly and if anyone can fix your problem, that office can.


Thanks trh, that's good info. I'm going to give it one last ditch effort. If to no avail, then emails will be headed in her direction. Thanks again.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

DB Stalker said:


> This s*** just got real.
> Seriously though, that's a really crappy overall experience and hopefully this is the step that'll get this resolved.


Sadly, this headache (to put it mildly) has been very real for me and my family for some time now. :bang


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

Joe Tylman said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience. Your receiver is a Hughes (HNS is short for that but don't use that terminology) GAEBOA. If it was last night after 12EST it was as the agent said.


I said the receiver was a Hughes, but on the DirecTV list of obselete receivers, it says HNS, so I told them both names and said to use whichever one their system needed.

It was right after 9pm LA time so that would put it at midnight eastern.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

slice1900 said:


> I think Directv CSRs use a random answer generator if you have a question, because you never get the same story twice.


No kidding! This has me laughing because it has been my experience too. :grin:


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Julie said:


> Thanks trh, that's good info. I'm going to give it one last ditch effort. If to no avail, then emails will be headed in her direction. Thanks again.


I wouldn't try calling again. Send the email. It probably will never make to the VP. It is more if a team concept with members in various locations throughout the country. (Another employee once posted that this group is comprised of the very best CSRs with excellent problem solving and customer service skills.)

Just outline your situation and the problems it is causing you. Tell them how many times you've called, but to no avail.

Of course an easy solution is to upgrade the box.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You might want to read this thread (if you haven't already). http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208210-two-missed-installs-by-directv/?p=3188791


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

trh said:


> You might want to read this thread (if you haven't already). http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208210-two-missed-installs-by-directv/?p=3188791


Oh wow! Ok, GREAT tip. I actually have another avenue I already started (and I'm not planning on contacting customer service again, I was very hesitant to even do it last night because I knew exactly what was going to happen). I'll let it play out, but rest assured that if this is a dead end also Ellen's office will be getting an email in short order. Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I would have never called customer service for this. The only people I would even consider contacting about this is the access card department. Any regular csr, Im not at all surprised by the trouble you have had. The Access Card department though, they have skills usually. 

If you have already sent a note to ellens office, then hopefully that works out. if not, Call and ask for the access card department. If they say why, do not explain, just say you need to talk to them to continue an early conversation. 


This is a weird situation in the first place, you nee the most competent people who deal with these kind of weird issues, not the front lines or their supervisors IMHO.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> I would have never called customer service for this. The only people I would even consider contacting about this is the access card department. Any regular csr, Im not at all surprised by the trouble you have had. The Access Card department though, they have skills usually.
> 
> If you have already sent a note to ellens office, then hopefully that works out. if not, Call and ask for the access card department. If they say why, do not explain, just say you need to talk to them to continue an early conversation.
> 
> This is a weird situation in the first place, you nee the most competent people who deal with these kind of weird issues, not the front lines or their supervisors IMHO.


Well now you tell me. :righton: This is good to know, thank you! I have much new info since I last posted (I'll update below), but nothing is resolved (other than my dad is pushing to cancel our service). I will attempt to contact the access card dept, but honestly I'm beginning to get tired of the time on the phone too. An email to Ellen has been sent, but there hasn't been a response (maybe because it's Columbus Day?).


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

Problem still exists despite many changes: Where to begin? Ok, many people have been contacting me saying that my old box just won't work because DirecTV mistakenly sent some sort of signal to the receiver (thinking it was an old MPG RCA) and that changed something such that it can't ever go backwards. Also, because the older Hughes box didn't have an ID on it that leads to the people at DirecTV complainging and saying they have hit all sorts of walls, etc.

Thus, I thought I came up with a solution... I remembered that a neighbor also has a Hughes box so I went over there to see if they were still using it with DirecTV and if they were having the same problem. After some weird explaining why, lol, they let me take a look at the box (which is still being used and does NOT display the message) and it's a model number SD-HBH. Their box has a date that is 4 years later than mine and also has a RID number. Other than these important differences, the box looks functions just like mine.

Armed with this new info, I contacted DirecTV and I asked if I could activate one of these receivers. I was told I could and they appeared on the current list of receivers that could be activated. They also informed me that I would have to purchase one from Craigslist or Ebay as they didn't sell them anymore. They also explained that before I made any purchase that I should call back with the RID number and they could check to make 100% certain that that specific receiver could be added to our account without any problems.

I found a brand new SD-HBH receiver in a sealed box and got the RID number from the seller. I called DirecTV back again and after some dancing around them trying to push me into HD, etc, they finally punched in the RID number and said that there was no problem with the box and that it could be activated. As a side note, I even contacted the seller and told him that if he would open the brand new sealed box and verify that the RID number on the box itself matches the one on the sticker on the outside, I would promise to purchase it. He did, they matched, and I purchased it. 

In the mean time, a kind member here informed me that there might be issues with using my old access card, so I contacted DirecTV again and inquired about the access card. The answers were all different (the random answer generator that slice spoke about above was in full effect here), but a supervisor finally suggested that they send out a brand new access card to me "just to be sure". Now we are talking! -So I thought...

Fast forward to both the card from DirecTV, and the box from the seller, being received. I swapped out my old GAEB0A box for this brand new SD-HGH box and, yet again, called DirecTV. I'll skip the complaints about the almost 2 hours on the phone and the tons of problems (just like I had the first time we upgraded the 2 old RCA boxes to the D12s), and say that it was finally activated and I was seeing a picture.

We were all very excited!!!! However, this excitement only lasted a few minutes because, drum roll please... The same message about replacing the receiver reappeared again!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Julie,
I feel sorry for what you've gone through and IMO the only hope to find a resolution at this point would be to contact the VP of Customer Service, Ellen Filipiak. [email protected]


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> Julie,
> I feel sorry for what you've gone through and IMO the only hope to find a resolution at this point would be to contact the VP of Customer Service, Ellen Filipiak. [email protected]


Thank you! I can't tell you how much time I, and other members of my family, have spent dealing with DirecTV. Not to mention that we were forced to purchase a new receiver when there was nothing wrong with the original one! Today my dad said enough was enough (he can't get the captions he needs so it's most frustrating to him) and contacted another provider and then approached me with questions about something called a 'Hopper' (of which I have no clue and haven't looked up yet). The good news is that, while I was at work, DirecTV finally called back from the email to Ellen's office. Yea! I guess nothing was worked out yet and nothing has changed (still getting the message), but the one thing that was discussed is how the rep was certain that this newer Hughes receiver should be working and that, finally, for the first time, someone admitted there's some sort of glitch in the system that's incorrectly causing the message to appear. While I have known this from day one (see my thread title), it's the first time an actual employee of DirecTV has believed or acknowledged it. That alone is a bit of progress because they can't fix something they don't believe is broken. We'll just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Why not just take the newer box? At some point the HNS box is going to have to be replaced, it'll be obsoleted again eventually


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Why not just take the newer box? At some point the HNS box is going to have to be replaced, it'll be obsoleted again eventually


This is funny because it sounds like the argument that a few of the customer service reps gave me about why not upgrade to HD. I don't really care about what may or may not be in the distant future. I'm trying to deal with the here and now. There are a handful of reasons why I want the Hughes box instead of a D12 for this particular receiver (only some of which I have stated above). I did accept two D12s for my other replacements so I have done what they want (and know the differences too). The way I see it, the reasons why I want to keep the receiver should not matter! I'm working within their established guidelines for which receivers work and which don't. Thus, to put it simply, their incompetence and ineptness regarding their own system should not be my problem.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Julie said:


> Thank you! I can't tell you how much time I, and other members of my family, have spent dealing with DirecTV. Not to mention that we were* forced to purchase a new receiver *when there was nothing wrong with the original one! Today my dad said enough was enough (he can't get the captions he needs so it's most frustrating to him) and contacted another provider and then approached me with questions about something called a 'Hopper' (of which I have no clue and haven't looked up yet). The good news is that, while I was at work, DirecTV finally called back from the email to Ellen's office. Yea! I guess nothing was worked out yet and nothing has changed (still getting the message), but the one thing that was discussed is how the rep was certain that this newer Hughes receiver should be working and that, finally, for the first time, someone admitted there's some sort of glitch in the system that's incorrectly causing the message to appear. While I have known this from day one (see my thread title), it's the first time an actual employee of DirecTV has believed or acknowledged it. That alone is a bit of progress because they can't fix something they don't believe is broken. We'll just have to wait and see what happens.


You said you were forced to purchase a new receiver? As I understood from other threads there is no cost or contract to get the D12. http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203605-pre-2003-receiver-upgrade/
Also just wanted to know what you like about the Hughes that is that much better.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

PCampbell said:


> You said you were forced to purchase a new receiver? As I understood from other threads there is no cost or contract to get the D12. http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203605-pre-2003-receiver-upgrade/
> Also just wanted to know what you like about the Hughes that is that much better.


As mentioned above, I really don't want to turn this thread into a just go with another D12. We are paying DirecTV good money each month (and have been for over a decade). I'm requesting to do something they allow, thus my reasons don't really matter. I should be able to do it and the only reason I can't is that they can't figure out the bug/glitch in their system! BTW, there is no guarantee that the D12 would work anyway. It appears that every time they change out the hardware on that particular receiver slot the problem reappears.

Since I'm addressing it here I'll satisfy your curiosity and list the three main reasons (to get it out and over with because I'm not going to address it anymore as it is not the topic or purpose of my thread!):
1) We like the "turbo" function of the Hughes receivers (I know there's a similar FAV function in the D12, but it works very differently)
2) We like the way the program guide has different colors for the different types of shows (allows quick scanning for movies, etc)
3) The biggie which I don't think I mentioned here (because, again, why I want to keep the Hughes line isn't important to this thread) is that we have a very expensive proprietary whole house entertainment system that ports to numerous rooms with handheld wireless remotes that can be used anywhere in the house. This system controls much more than the DirecTV receiver and the remotes have been preprogrammed (via a laptop by the installer years ago) for specific equipment. To change the setup is a complete nightmare and also costs a good amount of money (since someone needs to be brought in, etc). I'm certain that if we are forced to undergo this trouble and expense, we won't continue with DirecTV.

As for the reasons as to why we were forced to purchase this newer Hughes receiver, please read my previous posts in the thread. Correct, they will supply D12s for free, I know that because as I just mentioned above I accepted two of them for the TVs not chained to the whole house entertainment system.

Also, since I'm commenting on 'why not take a D12' one last time, the comment above implying that I should just take the D12 because "At some point the HNS box is going to ...be obsoleted again eventually" does not make sense either. The reason is that, according to DirecTV (as of recent) both my newer Hughes receiver and the D12 are technologically equivalent (both SD, both have RIDs, both APG, etc). Thus, if the same logic is applied, they shouldn't be sending out D12s because they will be obsolete someday too (which happens to also be the same time that my newer Hughes box is obsolete).


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

OK, I liked my old RCAs alot also but now I am into HD only.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Julie said:


> As mentioned above, I really don't want to turn this thread into a just go with another D12. We are paying DirecTV good money each month (and have been for over a decade). I'm requesting to do something they allow, thus my reasons don't really matter. I should be able to do it and the only reason I can't is that they can't figure out the bug/glitch in their system! BTW, there is no guarantee that the D12 would work anyway. It appears that every time they change out the hardware on that particular receiver slot the problem reappears.
> 
> Since I'm addressing it here I'll satisfy your curiosity and list the three main reasons (to get it out and over with because I'm not going to address it anymore as it is not the topic or purpose of my thread!):
> 1) We like the "turbo" function of the Hughes receivers (I know there's a similar FAV function in the D12, but it works very differently)
> ...


The home integration stuff makes a lot more sense. If you play that angle with DirecTV maybe you'll get somewhere. You should expect one day, though, for even that "newer" Hughes receiver to have to be replaced.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

PCampbell said:


> OK, I liked my old RCAs alot also but now I am into HD only.


Understood, but the difference here is that both of my boxes are the newer APG style and don't need to be replaced at this time.



JosephB said:


> You should expect one day, though, for even that "newer" Hughes receiver to have to be replaced.


Agreed, but since it should be the same day that the two other D12s (that they recently sent us and are currently sending out to many other customers) will have to be replaced, I figure we should have some time before that happens. Personally, I think it will be a big mistake as I can only assume that there are many people like us that fork over a good amount of money each month for SD services. There is no reason for them to shoot themselves in the foot (so to speak).

Now that this is put to rest, we can get back onto trying to figure out how to make the Hughes receiver work (which DirecTV says should be working without this problem). A coworker came up with a brilliant idea. He said they should just add another receiver to the account (like an upgraded D12), but use the Hughes RID number and access card number. His thinking is that a whole new entry (as opposed to just changing out the equipment on the current problem entry) should solve the problem. To be certain his thinking is that if they, from the beginning, tell their system it's a D12 then they cover two bases at the same time (new entry in the system, and also the system thinking it's a D12 when it's really a Hughes).

Does anyone in the know have any idea if this would work? If so I'll contact the person from Ellen's office and convey the idea...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Call DirecTV and tell them to update the product line item on that receiver with the correct model number
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk





Julie said:


> Understood, but the difference here is that both of my boxes are the newer APG style and don't need to be replaced at this time.
> 
> Agreed, but since it should be the same day that the two other D12s (that they recently sent us and are currently sending out to many other customers) will have to be replaced, I figure we should have some time before that happens. Personally, I think it will be a big mistake as I can only assume that there are many people like us that fork over a good amount of money each month for SD services. There is no reason for them to shoot themselves in the foot (so to speak).
> 
> ...


Of course it can as I stated way earlier on this thread. the trick is getting someone to know how to do it


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

peds48 said:


> Of course it can as I stated way earlier on this thread. the trick is getting someone to know how to do it


Peds, thanks for the response. I took what you said in the eariler post to heart and did focus on getting them to update it. The only problem was that, with the older box, they could never get it to read GAEB0A (note the A for Advanced Program Guide) and it continued to say GAEB0 which is a MPG box on the 'upgrade list'. I was tired of trying to fight three battles at the same time: (1) get them to believe that the old receiver didn't need to be replaced, (2) that my older receiver didn't have an RID number so it limited their flexability (so they said over and over again), and (3) the real problem of finding the actual problem/glitch. Thus, I decided it was best to just purchase (my own money with no credit offered from DirecTV) a newer box (this one has a date code that's 4 years later). This one is the exact same model number of one that I personally saw up and running a few blocks away!

Now, the first 2 of the 3 battles don't need to be fought anymore and we can finally concentrate on the third, and most important, one of them stopping the popup message to the receiver. That said, can they tell the system it's a D12 when it's really a Hughes? I think so because ever since the account was rebuilt it was a Hughes that said it was an RCA! However, I don't know if this will fly now that it's got an RID number, etc.

If you think so, I think we now have the ear of someone who can get something done, but he's unsure of what to try next. Supposedly he's contacting experts but there has been no additional communication (as I understand it) today.

Thanks again for the response!


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

...Oh, and one other thing. When I login via the internet it does current show the correct model number of the newer receiver, but to the left, above the ID number, where it says "standard" for the two D12s it says "unknown" for the Hughes. Is this a problem?


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

You live in LA and Directv is next to LAX, you could just walk in and sit in the lobby and ask for help like people do with the cable co. I know you have better ways to use your time but who knows.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

PCampbell said:


> You live in LA and Directv is next to LAX, you could just walk in and sit in the lobby and ask for help like people do with the cable co. I know you have better ways to use your time but who knows.


Oh reeeally??? Humm, this is very tempting! I heard they were in Colorado. I certainly don't mind heading down by LAX, but I'm not certain that it will do any good -but might be fun anyway. :righton:

Are there any real engineers out of that office? I think at this point it's going to take someone who understands the technical aspects of the system as it seems to have stumped the representative from Ellen's office right out of the gate.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Julie said:


> Understood, but the difference here is that both of my boxes are the newer APG style and don't need to be replaced at this time.
> 
> Agreed, but since it should be the same day that the two other D12s (that they recently sent us and are currently sending out to many other customers) will have to be replaced, I figure we should have some time before that happens. Personally, I think it will be a big mistake as I can only assume that there are many people like us that fork over a good amount of money each month for SD services. There is no reason for them to shoot themselves in the foot (so to speak).
> 
> ...


The only people who can fix it or have any idea how to fix it is DirecTV. Any scheme like this that is thought up by anyone who doesn't work for DirecTV is just blind speculation and is no more likely to work than doing a rain dance


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I think Ellen's there. All fun aside an email to her office should work, just give it some time.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Julie said:


> I think so because ever since the account was rebuilt...


I read this earlier and didn't want to dash your hopes, but this may have put the nail in your coffin.
Ellen's group are the only ones that might be able to reverse this, since it looks like your account now has a flag causing all of these older receivers to display the message.

El Segundo won't be able to help.
Ellen's group works out of Idaho.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

JosephB said:


> The only people who can fix it or have any idea how to fix it is DirecTV. Any scheme like this that is thought up by anyone who doesn't work for DirecTV is just blind speculation and is no more likely to work than doing a rain dance


That would be great if they had a clue!


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

PCampbell said:


> I think Ellen's there. All fun aside an email to her office should work, just give it some time.


Oh this is getting better and better!


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> I read this earlier and didn't want to dash your hopes, but this may have put the nail in your coffin.
> Ellen's group are the only ones that might be able to reverse this, since it looks like your account now has a flag causing all of these older receivers to display the message.


Ouch! What does older receivers mean? I just added a newer receiver but it too has the problem. Can the system be fooled to think that Hughes is a newer unit? Or if not, then it seems to me that they should be able to just delete my whole account and create a brand new one from scratch, no?



veryoldschool said:


> El Segundo won't be able to help.
> Ellen's group works out of Idaho.


Darn and Darn.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Julie said:


> Ouch! What does older receivers mean? I just added a newer receiver but it too has the problem. Can the system be fooled to think that Hughes is a newer unit? Or if not, then it seems to me that they should be able to just delete my whole account and create a brand new one from scratch, no?
> 
> Darn and Darn.


"One would think" making a change to an account would be fairly easy, but the computer system they use can be a real PITA for old accounts, as they're "grandfathered in".
While you bought a "new" receiver, the model line looks to date back a long time. In 2006 they moved to DirecTV branded hardware along with their change to a lease model.

I'd work with Ellen's rep and explain it was the account rebuilding that caused this. If there is a way to restore your old account, they're the only ones that can.
They may not know/understand the problem, but "their job" is to work on customer problems like this, so it may take some effort to get them to understand.

I've worked with them before [different problem] and was able to get them focused on what the problem was and get it resolved.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Julie said:


> ...Oh, and one other thing. When I login via the internet it does current show the correct model number of the newer receiver, but to the left, above the ID number, where it says "standard" for the two D12s it says "unknown" for the Hughes. Is this a problem?


This might be a long shot, but you might call and ask to be transferred to the Access Card department.
They can change the listing, if it's wrong.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ouch! What does older receivers mean? I just added a newer receiver but it too has the problem. Can the system be fooled to think that Hughes is a newer unit? Or if not, then it seems to me that they should be able to just delete my whole account and create a brand new one from scratch, no?



Darn and Darn.


Let's be clear. That Hughes is ancient as far as DIRECTV is concerned even if it was new in the box. 

Access card department. Ellen's office. The only two places id talk to at all at this point. 

Oh and a hopper? If you Go that route then just tell DIRECTV to upgrade you to a genie an two mini genies an be done with it because they are similarish and I'd say dtv genie is more versital. 

Oh and the Hi Definition boxes if you go that route do have an additional option for cc I believe over the d12. They have a directv cc instead I just the mandatory one. No sure if it matters by stop in a Costco or the like turn on cc and you can see it. They also have QuickTime and a few other things I'm no sure ever made it to the sd line. Oh and genie and hopper are DVRs too.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> "One would think" making a change to an account would be fairly easy, but the computer system they use can be a real PITA for old accounts, as they're "grandfathered in".
> While you bought a "new" receiver, the model line looks to date back a long time. In 2006 they moved to DirecTV branded hardware along with their change to a lease model.
> 
> I'd work with Ellen's rep and explain it was the account rebuilding that caused this. If there is a way to restore your old account, they're the only ones that can.
> ...


Grandfathered in: yep, this does not sound good! Thanks for helping to get me focused. The problem definitely needs to be understood before it can be fixed, and I don't think we are at the point of understanding yet.



veryoldschool said:


> This might be a long shot, but you might call and ask to be transferred to the Access Card department.
> They can change the listing, if it's wrong.


Ok, if they are working tonight, I'll be speaking with them.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Let's be clear. That Hughes is ancient as far as DIRECTV is concerned even if it was new in the box.


DirecTV told me it was technologically the same as the D12, but evidentially they don't know what they are talking about regarding this too. Great! I wonder why when I called in (twice) before purchasing it and asked if it could be activated without any problems they said yes. Why not just be honest and say "HECK NO!"?



inkahauts said:


> Access card department. Ellen's office. The only two places id talk to at all at this point.


Understood.



inkahauts said:


> Oh and a hopper? If you Go that route then just tell DIRECTV to upgrade you to a genie an two mini genies an be done with it because they are similarish and I'd say dtv genie is more versital.
> 
> Oh and the Hi Definition boxes if you go that route do have an additional option for cc I believe over the d12. They have a directv cc instead I just the mandatory one. No sure if it matters by stop in a Costco or the like turn on cc and you can see it. They also have QuickTime and a few other things I'm no sure ever made it to the sd line. Oh and genie and hopper are DVRs too.


Thanks for the info, I haven't even looked it up yet because I really thought, that this would be fixed rather easily once it got into the hands of someone who has the authority to do something. However, this is not looking like the case, and it looks like it's going to be a long drug out ordeal. The only problem with the genie upgrade as I see it is, at this point, there is no way, I'll ever convince anyone in my family to stay with DirecTV if they can't work this out. My dad is beyond livid right now and is telling me to just switch right now. I'm doing my best to hold it all together as I'd like to think that there has to be someone over there smart enough to fix this problem (and it will save money not having to get the integrated entertainment system reprogrammed). We'll see how long I can hold the transition off...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

This is a longshot, but I thought of something that might account for this odd behavior.

Last week I finally got around to cleaning up some old receivers that were listed as active on my account but hadn't been in use for a long time. I won't bore you with the back story, but it turned out one of the receivers being removed was listed as the 'primary' on my account. This made it a lot more complicated than I thought it would be.

Luckily I called when I wasn't busy so I had time to waste, and got a very patient CSR who took at least 20 minutes, apologizing multiple times for how long it took, but managed to get it done. She said removing the primary receiver would cause all the receivers and packages to be removed from my account, and she'd have to put them all back. For a while every receiver in the place was out, then they started coming up one at a time as she added them - one by one, all 28 of them!

So I wonder if the receiver you had incorrectly flagged for whatever reason was your primary, and when it was replaced (perhaps that's when your account was "rebuilt"?) that flag was still attached to the primary, so the one you bought inherited that flag. Hopefully the people in Ellen's office can fix this, but if they are scratching their heads it can't hurt to mention this and see if it triggers a light bulb.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

DirecTV told me it was technologically the same as the D12, but evidentially they don't know what they are talking about regarding this too. Great! I wonder why when I called in (twice) before purchasing it and asked if it could be activated without any problems they said yes. Why not just be honest and say "HECK NO!"?



Understood.



Thanks for the info, I haven't even looked it up yet because I really thought, that this would be fixed rather easily once it got into the hands of someone who has the authority to do something. However, this is not looking like the case, and it looks like it's going to be a long drug out ordeal. The only problem with the genie upgrade as I see it is, at this point, there is no way, I'll ever convince anyone in my family to stay with DirecTV if they can't work this out. My dad is beyond livid right now and is telling me to just switch right now. I'm doing my best to hold it all together as I'd like to think that there has to be someone over there smart enough to fix this problem (and it will save money not having to get the integrated entertainment system reprogrammed). We'll see how long I can hold the transition off...


Ok let me clarify my old statement. I'm not saying the box doesn't work perfect and such. It should be easy to activate and so on. In simply saying DIRECTV hasn't seen these as new current recievrs in years. I want to say five since they stopped selling non dtv branded boxes. So half the people at DIRECTV probably haven't ever activated a new one only maybe seen it listed on an account somewhere that's been around. 

And I have to ask if the cc is the big thing why not just swap your dads unit for a d12 at the moment so he won't have the pop up till you get this fixed. The only reason your havin this issue is because you are using old stuff and very few at dtv know how to deal with it. That's the real issue. And dvrs ancient computer system that probably is simply a altered system from the original that never had to deal with some of the stuff that's happening today. 

With that said it does boggle my mind and I feel for you as well. I hope it gets fixed ASAP. For your sanity and your family's.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Ok let me clarify my old statement. I'm not saying the box doesn't work perfect and such. It should be easy to activate and so on. In simply saying DIRECTV hasn't seen these as new current recievrs in years. I want to say five since they stopped selling non dtv branded boxes. So half the people at DIRECTV probably haven't ever activated a new one only maybe seen it listed on an account somewhere that's been around.


Ahh, ok, got it. Thanks for the clarification. They didn't even blink when I called (twice) to ask if it was possible.



inkahauts said:


> And I have to ask if the cc is the big thing why not just swap your dads unit for a d12 at the moment so he won't have the pop up till you get this fixed. The only reason your havin this issue is because you are using old stuff and very few at dtv know how to deal with it. That's the real issue. And dvrs ancient computer system that probably is simply a altered system from the original that never had to deal with some of the stuff that's happening today.


This is a fair question. The reason is that in order to do any remote functions one needs to get up and walk rooms away to open a closet and aim the remote inside. Now, we would certainly be willing to do this for him, but he concluded that it's too much of a pain and instead he has been camping out in one of the bedrooms (with a D12) when he wants to watch TV. Also, please understand that, to us lay people, it seems as though it should be a simple fix that would not have required so much time and effort to correct.



inkahauts said:


> With that said it does boggle my mind and I feel for you as well. I hope it gets fixed ASAP. For your sanity and your family's.


As just mentioned, it certainly does boggle our minds too! Thanks for the help.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Julie said:


> Also, please understand that, to us lay people, it seems as though it should be a simple fix that would not have required so much time and effort to correct.


To be brutally honest, to most lay people a new D12 would have been perfectly acceptable. You have an extremely odd circumstance that I doubt anyone else has encountered with this box swap. That's why it's such a pain. Information systems are complex beasts and cannot be configured to handle every eventuality, especially when dealing with 15-20 year old systems.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Julie said:


> DirecTV told me it was technologically the same as the D12, but evidentially they don't know what they are talking about regarding this too. Great! I wonder why when I called in (twice) before purchasing it and asked if it could be activated without any problems they said yes. Why not just be honest and say "HECK NO!"?


"More than likely" the receiver is older than the rep had been working for DirecTV.

I can understand your Dad's state of mind, but sadly you'll find problems like this with everyone these days.
I've been through it with Sony & U-verse, so I'd expect the same with Dish.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ahh, ok, got it. Thanks for the clarification. They didn't even blink when I called (twice) to ask if it was possible.

This is a fair question. The reason is that in order to do any remote functions one needs to get up and walk rooms away to open a closet and aim the remote inside. Now, we would certainly be willing to do this for him, but he concluded that it's too much of a pain and instead he has been camping out in one of the bedrooms (with a D12) when he wants to watch TV. Also, please understand that, to us lay people, it seems as though it should be a simple fix that would not have required so much time and effort to correct.

As just mentioned, it certainly does boggle our minds too! Thanks for the help.


Well I'd have to know the details of your system but when you go Hi Definition someday it will likely all need to change. It may not be hard at all to change your system anyway (in terms if switching remote codes)to be honest, really depends on the actual setup. Usually swapping one thing is pretty easy if your system is based on universal remotes that where programmed. 

And if you have HDTVs and this is why you haven't changed sources to hd yet, I'd change now anyway. And if you are talking about moving from one room to another just to change channels on a DIRECTV unit then I'd say use rf for the moment and the original remote. 

Id have to play with it but do you have the original remote from a d12? See If it will change your Hughes and also see if the Hughes will change a d12. They may actually use the same code base. I doubt you've tested that. It's not necessarily logical. But.....

Of course the best thing would be for then to get the stuff working right!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

JosephB said:


> You have an extremely odd circumstance that I doubt anyone else has encountered with this box swap.


Humm, I don't know that's really the case. I agree about our odd circumstance, however, let's remember how this all started. Two of our receivers were displaying the message because they really were older MPG receivers. So I called into DirecTV as instructed on channel 341. They told me that only 2 of the 3 would need to be replaced (which was a relief) and sent out two D12 replacements.

Then they couldn't activate the receivers which they sent out, and ended up screwing up our account. This caused our third receiver (APG) to go awry.

I have to believe that there are many others who have had receivers swapped out without the rep goofing up their accounts!


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Well I'd have to know the details of your system but when you go Hi Definition someday it will likely all need to change. It may not be hard at all to change your system anyway (in terms if switching remote codes)to be honest, really depends on the actual setup. Usually swapping one thing is pretty easy if your system is based on universal remotes that where programmed.
> 
> And if you have HDTVs and this is why you haven't changed sources to hd yet, I'd change now anyway. And if you are talking about moving from one room to another just to change channels on a DIRECTV unit then I'd say use rf for the moment and the original remote.
> 
> ...


Understood about it needing to change when we go hi-def, but we are a long way from there. Lol. None of our TVs are hi-def anyway (well one is kinda medium-def). We are not TVaholics so it's not an issue.

Funny you should mention RF because your last message got me thinking about using the Hughes RF remote (and receiver) that came with our GAEBOA and control it from the closet (as a temp fix for my dad's captions). However, after I dug it up I noticed that this newer SD-HBH box doesn't have the jack on the back of the box! Another feature gone, lol.



inkahauts said:


> Of course the best thing would be for then to get the stuff working right!!!!!


AMEN!


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Julie said:


> Humm, I don't know that's really the case. I agree about our odd circumstance, however, let's remember how this all started. Two of our receivers were displaying the message because they really were older MPG receivers. So I called into DirecTV as instructed on channel 341. They told me that only 2 of the 3 would need to be replaced (which was a relief) and sent out two D12 replacements.
> 
> Then they couldn't activate the receivers which they sent out, and ended up screwing up our account. This caused our third receiver (APG) to go awry.
> 
> I have to believe that there are many others who have had receivers swapped out without the rep goofing up their accounts!


I'm actually sure there have been other issues with getting receivers activated and whatnot. In a case like yours where a receiver incorrectly got tagged as being on the list, I'm sure the customer was perfectly OK with getting a D12. Your special circumstance of having the receiver in a different room and using some 3rd party control system is what is unique and you can't really get mad at DirecTV for not being able to support it after so many years.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> "More than likely" the receiver is older than the rep had been working for DirecTV.
> 
> I can understand your Dad's state of mind, but sadly you'll find problems like this with everyone these days.
> I've been through it with Sony & U-verse, so I'd expect the same with Dish.


Point well taken. Also, agree about problems with all these big companies. However, it's really his call and tonight he threw out "There's no reason to reward this kind of incompetence". He's got a point, but I would really like to Ellen's office a chance to see if they can resolve the issue (although not calling today after they said they would isn't a good start). For now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Understood about it needing to change when we go hi-def, but we are a long way from there. Lol. None of our TVs are hi-def anyway (well one is kinda medium-def). We are not TVaholics so it's not an issue.

Funny you should mention RF because your last message got me thinking about using the Hughes RF remote (and receiver) that came with our GAEBOA and control it from the closet (as a temp fix for my dad's captions). However, after I dug it up I noticed that this newer SD-HBH box doesn't have the jack on the back of the box! Another feature gone, lol.


AMEN!


Don't think just because there's no jack on the back it doesn't do rf. They built antennas inside instead if making people plug in external antennas. Give it a shot. You have to just try it and see unless you have a manual saying it doesn't.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

JosephB said:


> Your special circumstance of having the receiver in a different room and using some 3rd party control system is what is unique and you can't really get mad at DirecTV for not being able to support it after so many years.


I (and my family) are not upset at them for not supporting our 3rd party control system, or even for not supporting our old box that didn't need to be replaced (ok, well mabe a little mad at the latter), the real issue is that it was *suggested by DirecTV *that if we, on our own, purchased a newer Hughes receiver this problem would disappear. I even personally called to make certain that the receiver would work and could currently be activated and then again to verify it and even went further by giving them the exact RID number. Each time I was assured that there would be no problems with activating it and that the message would finally disappear.

This did not happen! IMO, we can all be upset at them because we followed their advice and still have the problem. It's actually more of a let down now since everyone had anticipated the problem to go away after having waited and counted the days till the newer receiver arrived.

As mentioned, we are not huge TV watchers (that's probably pretty obvious with all the SD equipment), it's now become emotional and is much more of a big customer service issue. Again, at this point, I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that they can figure this out and we all can get on with our lives!


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Don't think just because there's no jack on the back it doesn't do rf. They built antennas inside instead if making people plug in external antennas. Give it a shot. You have to just try it and see unless you have a manual saying it doesn't.


Really? Wow, ok, good tip. Thanks!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh and after this gets fixed id ask DIRECTV to credit you a minimum if what it cost to buy that receiver. You'd have never done that if they hadn't made that suggestion. 

And I get being mad about that part. I would be too.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Julie said:


> Point well taken. Also, agree about problems with all these big companies. However, it's really his call and tonight he threw out "There's no reason to reward this kind of incompetence". He's got a point, but I would really like to Ellen's office a chance to see if they can resolve the issue (although not calling today after they said they would isn't a good start). For now I'm just keeping my fingers crossed...


They may have had the day off, but you might want to fire off another email too.
"You should get" a phone number to call along with a PIN, which gets you through to them if they couldn't get through to you.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Oh and after this gets fixed id ask DIRECTV to credit you a minimum if what it cost to buy that receiver. You'd have never done that if they hadn't made that suggestion.
> 
> And I get being mad about that part. I would be too.


Agreed, but at this point I'm not as optimistic as you are that it will get fixed, but still have fingers tightly crossed.

Also, thanks again for the idea about the RF remote. Unfortunately, I tried it and it did not work. I looked through the menu options for something that I could "turn on", but couldn't find anything. The manual doesn't say it can't be used, but doesn't say it can either (no mention of RF remote control at all).


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

veryoldschool said:


> They may have had the day off, but you might want to fire off another email too.
> "You should get" a phone number to call along with a PIN, which gets you through to them if they couldn't get through to you.


Oops I wasn't very clear here... They did call and speak with a family member on Monday (I was a work). As I understand it, the rep from Ellen's office tried a few things (which didn't work) and said they would look into the matter and would call with an update on Tuesday. However, nobody heard from them. Now maybe, hopefully, they are hard at work on fixing the problem and just didn't have time to phone like they said they were goinig to do. However, my dad is of the generation that firmly believes that if you say you are going to do something then you best do it. Thus, it would have made life easier if they had just called back, even if to say they were still working on it.

Regardless, you are correct that we do have a contact name, corporate office phone number, and extension to contact the rep ourselves.


----------



## scoop8 (Jul 18, 2009)

Since RF remote was mentioned, here's what my situation is with my Mom's 1996 receiver.

A contact at the forum helped me research this since I'll have to replace Mom's receiver soon. The contact is a DTV employee.

My best plan was to replace the receiver with another standard RF-capable receiver. I was fairly certain before seeking help with the contact that D* didn't have a RF-capable standard receiver available. That was verified by the contact.

Due to the way that my Mom's house was wired years ago (RG6 in multiple rooms with CRT TV's), I don't want to get an HD box and RF-modulate the output to her standard TV's. There are a couple of reasons that I don't want to go that route.

- One reason is the layout of the TV's in her house and where the RG6 outlets are located. I could go with an HD box but it would require a truck roll to remove the std dish on the roof and reroute some RG6 lines in the attic as well as either obtaining a 2nd HD box for use with standard TV's or use her existing H23 to output (RF modulated) to her other standard TV's as well as her HDTV. 

- I've tried using my HR23 at home that way with a couple of my standard TV's but I kept my D11 box for that purpose since I don't have to change the HR23 setup (16:9 or 4:3 output) each time I want to watch my standard TV in the other rooms. It was easier for me to keep my D11 box and use it on one of my RG6 lines that I wired in my house years ago. 

Since I'll have to get the D12 box at Mom's, I'll have to get her familiar with pointing her D12 Remote Control to a wireless IR Extender Transmitter. I use those at my house with my D11 box. I've tried a couple of types of these IR Extenders but they're a mixed bag of results. The main weakness that I've seen with them is the IR range is limited, the distance from your chair with the D11/12 Remote Unit to the IR Extender Transmitter unit.

The RF range works well for me at my house so I'm fairly certain that it will work ok at her house.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

Well this is somewhat unbelievable after all that I/we have been through, but I walked in tonight and was told that after a call or two the rep from Ellen's office called back and said it was fixed. Honestly I'm still in shock. All those headaches, problems, phone calls (hours and hours of them) and it turned out that it was a just a flag that needed to be corrected by someone in "software". It strikes me as kind of odd that nobody seemed to know about this problem or have even a remote idea as to how to fix it.

I was at work and didn't speak to them so I don't have much else, but everyone who recommended that I/we contact Ellen's office was right on the money!

A BIG thank you to everybody who put in their two cents attempting to help out! I wish I knew about emailing her office months ago as it sure would have eliminated an enormous amount of wasted time and money (oh, btw, they did credit us the amount for the newer Hughes receiver too since it was their recommendation to purchase it and they could see that in the notes).

Again. THANKS EVERYONE! :goodjob:


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

Julie said:


> Well this is somewhat unbelievable after all that I/we have been through, but I walked in tonight and was told that after a call or two the rep from Ellen's office called back and said it was fixed. Honestly I'm still in shock. All those headaches, problems, phone calls (hours and hours of them) and it turned out that it was a just a flag that needed to be corrected by someone in "software". It strikes me as kind of odd that nobody seemed to know about this problem or have even a remote idea as to how to fix it.
> 
> I was at work and didn't speak to them so I don't have much else, but everyone who recommended that I/we contact Ellen's office was right on the money!
> 
> ...


It very likely wasn't as simple as it sounds. I'm willing to bet they had to call someone in their IT department to manually dig in the database and change the flag directly. The reason no one else had been able to is there's probably not a "button" or interface for a CSR on the front line to fix it (otherwise, you'd have the problem of CSRs flipping that bit to make customers happy who don't want to deal with a box swap)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well this is somewhat unbelievable after all that I/we have been through, but I walked in tonight and was told that after a call or two the rep from Ellen's office called back and said it was fixed. Honestly I'm still in shock. All those headaches, problems, phone calls (hours and hours of them) and it turned out that it was a just a flag that needed to be corrected by someone in "software". It strikes me as kind of odd that nobody seemed to know about this problem or have even a remote idea as to how to fix it.

I was at work and didn't speak to them so I don't have much else, but everyone who recommended that I/we contact Ellen's office was right on the money!

A BIG thank you to everybody who put in their two cents attempting to help out! I wish I knew about emailing her office months ago as it sure would have eliminated an enormous amount of wasted time and money (oh, btw, they did credit us the amount for the newer Hughes receiver too since it was their recommendation to purchase it and they could see that in the notes).

Again. THANKS EVERYONE! :goodjob:



Yahoo! Hope everyone in the family is happy again!!!!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

JosephB said:


> It very likely wasn't as simple as it sounds. I'm willing to bet they had to call someone in their IT department to manually dig in the database and change the flag directly. The reason no one else had been able to is there's probably not a "button" or interface for a CSR on the front line to fix it (otherwise, you'd have the problem of CSRs flipping that bit to make customers happy who don't want to deal with a box swap)


Oh, agreed. I wasn't trying to say that it was easy on their end. Only that if I knew it was as easy as sending Ellen an email I would have done that months ago and saved them, me, and my family, so much time and effort that ended up being for not.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Yahoo! Hope everyone in the family is happy again!!!!


Indeed! I guess, before I got home, my dad was still a bit ticked off and said we should still leave the company. However, that attitude changed as soon as he was able to watch TV again with the rest of us in the den. Now he, I, and everyone in the family is happy as can be; it's a win-win. :joy:


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

A FINAL UPDATE:

I guess they are finally catching up, but I got a call back from my week ago escalation to engineering about this issue (that is now fixed). I'm posting this because it might help someone else who has the same problem in the future.

I asked about the flag that was removed and he told me that he didn't know anything specific about the flag or how to manually remove it. However, he said that he does know that the system looks through all the accounts for any with older MPG boxes and flags them. He went on to say that the flag removal procedure is supposed to be an automated in that when an upgraded DirecTV receiver replaces the older MPG receiver it automatically removes the flag.

This makes sense because originally we didn't have the pop-up message on the origional Hughes GAEB0A (APG) receiver. However, when we attempted to activate the upgraded D12s and they 'rebuilt' the account the GAEB0A somehow got listed as an being an older RCA (MPG) receiver. Once the system set the flag for that receiver (or access card, or whatever), it appears as though it was waiting for a DirecTV receiver to be swapped out so it could remove the flag. However, due to our unusual circumstances, we swapped it out with a later Hughes box. Apparently the glitch is that the system won't automatically remove the flag for other brands of receivers, despite the receivers not needing to be upgraded. At least this is making some sense now.

Thus, I'm assuming that my coworker's solution of them keying into the system that the Hughes receiver is a DirecTV receiver and then use the Hughes RID number and access card number, would probably have automatically cleared the flag. The only problem is that I heard from a couple of sources that while this is technically possible, finding someone who can make the change wouldn't be easy. I believe this because, as I mentioned in previous posts, I tried to change the "product line item" (as peds48 called it) and customer service reps would tell me it was done, but it would never seem to sick. It ended up taking some serious work just to get the incorrect RCA information changed.

Again, thanks to everyone! I hope someone else will find this information useful.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Glad it worked out. 

But I'd be hesitant to talk to anyone else at DirecTV (even if they initiate the call).

You've got it working now. The guy who called and wasn't aware of the flag or how to remove it might (with good intentions), try to poke around and find out what solved your problem. And you then end up with your system the way it was before.


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2013)

Yikes! Ok, got it, just one question: What flag?


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Julie said:


> Yikes! Ok, got it, just one question: What flag?


Customers are flagged in the billing system as a way to alert agents that you have one of the receivers that needs to be replaced. It's an aid for the agent. I've been reading through this thread and definitely the GAEBOA should not have been identified as a MPG receiver, that should not have been the case.

The plan is for MPG to be turned off very soon, in December.


----------



## da13id (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi all. I think I have a receiver that is about to be phased out. Its a RCA420. Got a bit of a problem tho as I don't think that can call DirecTV. I did a second install at my granddaughters place in Toronto Canada. I live in Niagara Falls NY. And I sometimes once every 2 weeks or so go up to visit. 

What can I do, buy a receiver off eBay and get it activated or do you guys have any other ideas?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

da13id said:


> Hi all. I think I have a receiver that is about to be phased out. Its a RCA420. Got a bit of a problem tho as I don't think that can call DirecTV. I did a second install at my granddaughters place in Toronto Canada. I live in Niagara Falls NY. And I sometimes once every 2 weeks or so go up to visit.
> 
> What can I do, buy a receiver off eBay and get it activated or do you guys have any other ideas?


Welcome to the forum.
We can't offer help for service outside of the US as it's a violation of the terms of service from DirecTV and therefore illegal.


----------



## da13id (Dec 18, 2013)

I live in the US. But my granddaughter met a Canadian and married him.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Even if both locations were in the US sharing the service between 2 houses is against the TOS. If your daughter has her own account at a US address, using it in Canada is against the TOS Sorry, but we cant help here


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

da13id said:


> I live in the US. But my granddaughter met a Canadian and married him.


Sadly, any posts offering help will be removed as it's against the forum rules.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

da13id said:


> I live in the US. But my granddaughter met a Canadian and married him.


it does not make a difference. is still illegal.


----------

